# NC - Boone [ASU]



## Megatron (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah, so I just moved into my dorm. Send me an email or reply if you're in the area.


----------



## Megatron (Oct 18, 2005)

bump


----------



## ph34r (Oct 18, 2005)

I live just down the mountain in Lenoir. Our current group consists of four people, two of which are going into the military soon. So at the moment we're just goofing around with a short term game to have a little fun before they get shipped off. If you have AIM or Yahoo Messenger you can hit me up on there sometime.


----------



## Megatron (Aug 10, 2006)

A new school year is starting, so i thought i'd give this another bump


----------



## Megatron (May 26, 2007)

A year later and I'm still looking.


----------



## Megatron (Sep 27, 2007)

bump


----------

